
Why I can't recommend Clean Architecture by Robert C Martin - pkfrank
https://dev.to/bosepchuk/why-i-cant-recommend-clean-architecture-by-robert-c-martin-ofd
======
insertnickname
_But Uncle Bob presents the SOLID principles like hard rules, which rubbed me
the wrong way. In fact, I 'm pretty sure a system that never violated the
SOLID principles would be a giant mess._

In his Clean Coders videos, he says that you shouldn't try to apply all the
SOLID principles all the time. Perhaps he should have made that clearer in the
book.

 _Not enough examples_

I very much agree with this.

